# This may be a dumb question but...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

are mosquitoes flying around during the day? Or are they dormant?


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh they are around, they are always around. They are just worse during the night. 

You don't see them as much when its really hot, or really windy.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, they sure are round during the day. I need to tell the ones down here that it should be too hot for them to bite, the little bastards. They generally do bite more at dusk and dawn though. The wind does make a big difference, thats so true,
same with noseums.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yep, they sure are round during the day. I need to tell the ones down here that it should be too hot for them to bite, the little bastards. They generally do bite more at dusk and dawn though. The wind does make a big difference, thats so true,
> same with noseums.


I have a feeling you get more humid air there. When it's humid here they are still about.

Plus you have all that marshy area where they can breed to their little hearts content.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I've never ever, ever seen a mosquito here during the day. Thank you all...I guess I'll have to spray Aspen during the day too.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

they are nasty around my bfs house day and night since his house is near a HUGE area of swampland i mean like miles upon miles of swamp land.
we also get the black flies BAD poor Cesar has got black fly bites all over the insdies of his ears nothing repelles that i can find (the black flies not misquettos)


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xchairity_casex said:


> they are nasty around my bfs house day and night since his house is near a HUGE area of swampland i mean like miles upon miles of swamp land.
> we also get the black flies BAD poor Cesar has got black fly bites all over the insdies of his ears nothing repelles that i can find (the black flies not misquettos)


We are not near any lakes or marshes at all, so we are thankful for that...I just repel them with water and alcohol at night.


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> they are nasty around my bfs house day and night since his house is near a HUGE area of swampland i mean like miles upon miles of swamp land.
> we also get the black flies BAD poor Cesar has got black fly bites all over the insdies of his ears nothing repelles that i can find (the black flies not misquettos)


have you tried using a horse fly spray graded for black flys? also tsc sells white mountain repellant that works for em


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

lemme go see that stuff i got last year for the flies
ok heres the link to the stuff i bought
Fly Repellent Roll-On - 2 oz | Pet Supplies, Horse Supplies, Dog Supplies | KVsupply.com

it didnt repell a single thing


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, even if youre not surrounded by swampland, any standing water is a breeding spot. Puddles, water bowls, tire swings etc.

DEET is the poison of choice. It will repel small birds, lol. Ive always used the 40%, I didnt know that 100% was available. That probably works on rhinocerosesz


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I use 100 percent on myself, its powerful stuff but I heard if you use too much you can have seizures from it. I live right off a marsh area so during rainy season I spray down before going out.


----------

